# Immersion Not Heating Water



## NC6000 (2 Jun 2008)

Hi,

Our immersion has stopped heating water when we use either the Sink/Bath switch in the hot press.  The light comes on the switch so the electricity to the immersion isn't a problem but no hot water.  We get hot water after the GFCH has been on for a while but not when we use the Sink/Bath switch.  

Does anybody know what could be causing the Sink/Bath switch to not heat any water?  

I think it's a standard enough immersion system with a Myson thermostat.


Thanks.


----------



## gary71 (2 Jun 2008)

Although the light is on, it does not mean the immersion is receiving power to generating heat, there is sometimes a over heat reset inside the body of the immersion, but to be honest i would have a electrician have a look just to be safe, Gary.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jun 2008)

Could be a number of things - e.g. immersion element burnt out, blown fuse, loose wire etc. As _gary71 _says - get a sparks on the job unless you can check it out yourself and know what you're doing.


----------



## DavyJones (3 Jun 2008)

A sparks will tell you to get a plumber. Check one thing first, turn off switch, remove cap from immersion (by the one nut holding it) and you will see a thermostat with numbers on it (to set temperture), beside this you may see a tiny reset button, press it in if it clicks then it tripped out for some reason and should now work away as before. Some immersions don't have reset buttons, depends on there age.

You will need a plumber to change the immersion and they cost about €32-€40 plus labour plus VAT.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

Er- should they not isolate the immersion at the fuse/switch board before tinkering with it!?!


----------



## DavyJones (3 Jun 2008)

I did say turn off switch first, it kills the power. However ,in fairness to you, ClubMan, it would be wise to turn off at fuse board (if it's marked) to be extra safe.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

More than just wise!


----------



## NC6000 (3 Jun 2008)

Folks,

No reset button on it and I can't see anything obviously wrong.  I think I'll call a plumber/electrician to see what they reckon.  I'll put the heating on for an hour during the night so we have some hot water in the taps.  The electric shower will have to do instead of baths until I get it fixed.  

I have a great deal of respect for electricity and the damage it can do in the hands of an amateur, best to leave it to the professionals.


----------



## paulo99 (4 Jun 2008)

Can you take a picture of immersion element? Most have a small overheat stat on top of element (on outer casing). If neither elemts (bath/sink) work it points to either internal stat tripped, or burnt out elements. Normally only one goes which makes me think its stat tripped.


----------



## sparkeee (4 Jun 2008)

even wiser get a sparks


----------

